# Aquasoil Water Changes New Tank?



## Lionheart (May 11, 2017)

Hmm, ok I found a reference from ADA. Not sure why this is so buried and not mentioned on the aquasoil product page, but oh well... 

ADA - NATURE AQUARIUM - Nature Aquarium Starting from Zero


----------



## Aflac (Jan 19, 2005)

For what it's worth I set up a tank with AS and only did weekly water changes and had no issues at all. I had a pretty decent plant load and no fish so I didn't think it would be an issue having the ammonia leak out. I think it took about 4 weeks for the tank to cycle. I was in no rush at all so I just let it go do it's thing and let the plants take off. 

Good luck!!


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

Daily water changes the first week, every other day the second, 3 times during the third, and 2 times during the fourth. Once a week from then on.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

With an excess of Ammonia and depending upon your light strength and duration you are more likely to have algae issues. Either way you should be waiting 4-6 weeks to add fish. Why question what ADA is telling you to do. I assure you they know all about cycles.


----------



## Lionheart (May 11, 2017)

yeah i seen that wc schedule in posts a bunch of times, but ADA themselves do not say to do that. Just wondering where it came from. I found a blog post above that just says do daily water changes.


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

Lionheart said:


> yeah i seen that wc schedule in posts a bunch of times, but ADA themselves do not say to do that. Just wondering where it came from. I found a blog post above that just says do daily water changes.


ADA themselves are rather elusive. They have discovered a good method to running a planted tank, but it requires a lot of reverse-engineering and seeing past the marketing.

The first to share that wc schedule was Frank Wazeter, who worked for Aquarium Design Group back in the day when they were still an ADA dealer. He demystified much of the ADA methodology in this thread. It is an epic tome, but worth reading thoroughly - this is perhaps the single best thing you can do for your hobby when starting out. Since then, others around the world also in touch with ADA dealers have corroborated this schedule.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Lionheart said:


> yeah i seen that wc schedule in posts a bunch of times, but ADA themselves do not say to do that. Just wondering where it came from. I found a blog post above that just says do daily water changes.


They do say that in the link you attached in your earlier post.


----------

